# lightning/eclipsed moon shots



## neotank19 (Feb 5, 2011)

Some pictures I took with my canon s2is camera.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 5, 2011)

They're pretty amazing. Loving the ones of the moon... I've been fascinated by the moon since I was little.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 5, 2011)

I Love this kind of picture. It is beautiful.


----------



## thaddius (Feb 5, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> They're pretty amazing. Loving the ones of the moon... I've been fascinated by the moon since I was little.


Didja ever own a desktop lunar globe?

EDIT: Nice pics, BTW.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I want a camera like that.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 6, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never! I did have a globe, though.
Are they awesome?


----------

